# Biblical Movies of the Story of Christ



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2005)

Is it ok to watch these movies or not? I'm kinda skeptical of images of Christ being stuck in ones mind leading to idolatry since no one has seen Christ, but on the other hand, some of these movies are so well made that its hard to resist e.g the Greatest Story Ever Told with Max Von Sydow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)

There are a lot of threads on this subject covering issues like _The Passion_ and the Second Commandment prohibition of images. In my humble opinion, such representations of Christ are _verboten_. 

Forasmuch then as we are the offspring of God, we ought not to think that the Godhead is like unto gold, or silver, or stone, graven by art and man's device. And the times of this ignorance God winked at; but now commandeth all men every where to repent: (Acts 17.29-30)


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 22, 2005)

"It is not lawful to have pictures of Jesus Christ, because his divine nature cannot be pictured at all; and because his body, as it is now glorified, cannot be pictured as it is; and because, if it do not stir up devotion, it is in vain - if it do stir up devotion, it is worshipping by an image or picture, and so a palpable breach of the second commandment." - Thomas Vincent


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2005)

Ouch. you guys really nailed it down.

So how do you guys deal with Bible story books etc?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> So how do you guys deal with Bible story books etc?



If you mean modern books for children that tell Biblical stories, there are places that are sensitive to the Second Commandment issue, such as Still Water Revival Books. They are few and far between but they do exist.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks for the link VH.


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 22, 2005)

Bible story books containing no forbidden images:

http://www.swrb.com/links/children.htm

http://www.homeschoolandmore.ca/catalogue_det.asp?id=1837&categoryid=100


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks D.C I appreciate it a whole lot. I actually thought stuff like this didn't exist.


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 22, 2005)

No problem. Here are a bunch more:

http://www.trinitybookservice.org/booksforyoungchildren.html


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 22, 2005)

Great Commissions material does not use images of Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)

You're welcome, Keon! 

Thanks, Gregory and Wayne -- good references!


----------

